# Sorta Like Salt And Peppa.... Sorta



## Keith Foor (Sep 24, 2015)

I pushed it good... like the song says.....

Got some HSS blanks today and a new grinding wheel to try hand grinding cutters.  More on that in another thread and time.  I did however produce some workable (they actually cut and made chips) cutters.  So in playing around with it I figured I would push the machine and see what it would do.  Machine is a O series 13 inch South Bend circa 1923.  It has some minor issues like it's missing all the change gears and the proper idler gear to boot, but the spindle turns true and there is no run out or play in it and the compound and cross slides are both tight (.20 backlash and .1 on the compound) so it's not a bad machine. 
Anyway I started cutting at a stub of mild 1.5 inch bar stock I fiddle with and decided to see what the lathe would do on a heavy cut so i stepped up to .25 depth and took a .5 diameter cut.   And it cut well.  Chip was clean, broke in smallish coils and came off without being blue (went to take a heavier cut and they got blue and I stalled to spindle).  Old girl cut real well without chatter or complaint.  I was impressed and happy with myself.  Of course I still need to work on my grinding of HSS blanks and hone the silly things to get a cleaner cut, but all in all it went well for the first time out. 

Now to deal with the gear issue.


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 25, 2015)

.5 cut with HSS is not joke. As I will cut a lot of titanium I have to invest in carbide I do have an assortment of HSS blanks but mostly will use those as form tools. All of the Machine shops around me got bought out by Ariel corporation and as a result I really don't have a place to go to to have an old timer show me how to do it so I have to rely on youtube and here.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey, Joe, I retired in 2000 from Ariel after 21 years of tool room work. They were only buying new stuff when I was there. Lots of CNC heavy duty machines. I remember one vertical lathe that had a hole 12 ft deep under it.


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 25, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> Hey, Joe, I retired in 2000 from Ariel after 21 years of tool room work. They were only buying new stuff when I was there. Lots of CNC heavy duty machines. I remember one vertical lathe that had a hole 12 ft deep under it.


Your just up 13 from me I'm in Fredericktown.  I have a family member by marriage who works there from how he explains it they bough up the mom and pop shops more for the employees and building than the equipment. I am hoping they start selling off the equipment they down want.


----------



## brino (Sep 25, 2015)

Keith Foor said:


> decided to see what the lathe would do on a heavy cut so i stepped up to .25 depth and took a .5 diameter cut. And it cut well. Chip was clean, broke in smallish coils and came off without being blue (went to take a heavier cut and they got blue and I stalled to spindle). Old girl cut real well without chatter or complaint. I was impressed and happy with myself.



Wow! Excellent.
I've been a little shy to take deep cuts on my 1937 SB 9". Sure you are talking about a much bigger(heavier) machine, but I could probably step up from my comfortable 0.010 to 0.020" depth of cut.
I guess I've never had to watch the clock; it's not about thru-put for me.....
-brino


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 26, 2015)

I wasn't real concerned with production speed.  I just wanted to see what it would do and how far I could push both the machine and the hand ground tool.  I guess what I was really impressed with was the fact I hadn't even honed up the edge of the tool.. It came off the grinder, went right to the lathe an took the cut.  I am going to work with it more today and see how it does cleaned up and honed.  

As far as the comment about the equipment for sale in the area,  I too hope they decide to flood the area with used hardware.  Central Ohio has little for sale and the prices reflect that.  The only stuff I can find used has new prices attached to it and most of it's worn out high school equipment.


----------

